# I've been mistreated!!!



## OArikadoO (Jan 27, 2010)

I just recently posted about my bruteforcers I wrote for Twitter in the user submitted news section. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=205979

Surprisingly, I was banned from the forum immediately.

Upon pointing out that there is nothing in the forum rules that makes it wrong for me to post about the Twitter Bruteforcers I wrote, I was unbanned but I am still treated extremely poorly as I am no longer allowed to post the link to my blog in my signature.

Since there is nothing in the rules against what I did, I was mistreated. This forum does allow things (piracy of modern video games) that hurts people and machines a lot more then a program capable of grabbing a Twitter password. So again, I feel very mistreated.

I suggest that we get rid of jumpman17 (who banned me and still has yet to give me a proper response) from being an admin. I also suggest we get clearer rules and/or a statement from other admins and/or admin superiors on all of this.

--Arikado


----------



## Minox (Jan 27, 2010)

GBAtemp =/= democracy.

And what jumpman17 did was perfectly reasonable. That application could be used for identity theft and that is not a nice thing to do at all. I don't care if you could use it to bruteforce your own account which would be perfectly legal. The only thing that would most likely be on the minds of the end-users is to crack someone else's password.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey I got an idea. if you don't like it, gtfo. I'm glad they removed your link(s). I wouldnt want my twitter page hacked.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

You wasn't banned you was suspended and by me not Jumpman.  The decision was quashed by Ace Gunman and that is all.

You were encouraging a form of identity theft and so I felt a suspension was just.  Obviously Mr Gunman felt it was wrong so he overturned my suspension.  Its what Admin are there to do and all I have to do is respect his decision despite not agreeing.  Maybe I was harsh with the suspension but I feel strongly against ID theft.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 27, 2010)

OArikadoO said:
			
		

> I just recently posted about my bruteforcers I wrote for Twitter in the user submitted news section. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=205979
> 
> Surprisingly, I was banned from the forum immediately.
> 
> ...



That's a bit harsh, not? He just did what he, and many other members, thought was the correct thing to do.

You have some points on legal stuff that can be used for illegal purposes though.


----------



## OArikadoO (Jan 27, 2010)

If you're going to allow entire forums for backup launchers and emulators which are far more damaging, then this should certainly not be considered a problem.

BTW, if I gtfo, your forum will lose one of the best wii programmers who occasionally posts on this site.

*Posts merged*



			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> You wasn't banned you was suspended and by me not Jumpman.  The decision was quashed by Ace Gunman and that is all.
> 
> You were encouraging a form of identity theft and so I felt a suspension was just.  Obviously Mr Gunman felt it was wrong so he overturned my suspension.  Its what Admin are there to do and all I have to do is respect his decision despite not agreeing.  Maybe I was harsh with the suspension but I feel strongly against ID theft.



Well jumpman17 was the one who set me all of the PMs, so I assumed it was him. Also, are you illiterate? I clearly do not support or condone using my program illegally. Again, it is no worse then the backup launchers or emulators you allow here.


----------



## Lily (Jan 27, 2010)

We do NOT support anything illegal or harmful on our site. If you continue to feel that you have a grievance, please take it up with jumpman17 or Ace Gunman.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 27, 2010)

OArikadoO said:
			
		

> If you're going to allow entire forums for backup launchers and emulators which are far more damaging, then this should certainly not be considered a problem.
> 
> BTW, if I gtfo, your forum will lose one of the best wii programmers who occasionally posts on this site.



For one, you are not the end all to be all programmer. What you do, other people can do. so deflate your fucking ego. 

Backup launchers are more damaging? how? Identity theft > Piracy


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 27, 2010)

OArikadoO said:
			
		

> I just recently posted about my bruteforcers I wrote for Twitter in the user submitted news section. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=205979
> 
> Surprisingly, I was banned from the forum immediately.
> 
> ...


----------

